# Postpartum pre-eclampsia



## tbwillard (Mar 21, 2017)

10 days postpartum admitted for pre-eclampsia.  ICD-10 O14.05 is code for this but I had someone tell I should put weeks gestation (Z3A) for that code even though she is postpartum.  Make no sense to me.  Can someone please advise.

Thanks


----------



## areeder (Mar 21, 2017)

O14.05 is the code for mild to moderate pre-eclampsia, complicating puerperium, you would not need to add the Z3A code along with this where the pt has already delivered and is not longer considered being in the gestation period.


----------

